# Tapestry Music



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

For those of you who have been following the Freakish Blues saga I'd just like to point out that Tapestry have handled this situation with as much class as any retailer possibly could. Great to know there are still people with this level of integrity out there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Fill us in


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I'll keep it as short as possible.

Freakish Blues have been around for a few years. Recently introduced the Alpha Drive which quickly became THE overdrive to have on TGP. Flavour of the month essentially. Got a couple celebrity endorsers, produced some vids, sounded great. Selling them for around $200. Turns out they're Joyo pedals made in China, which sell for about $30. FB takes them, goops them, removes identifying markings, "mods" the circuit, and resells them. Sh*t hits the fan. Sounds like the rest of their pedal line is similar. All of this is speculation but seems to be true. No word from the builder yet that I'm aware of. If you want the details just search for Alpha Drive on TGP.

I had one on order from Tapestry, as did a few others. Tapestry came clean and offered a refund or I could still take the pedal at a dramatically reduced price. Either way they're going to be out quite a bit of money through no fault of their own. I decided to take the pedal, even if it doesn't work out it will be a great conversation piece. Also a reminder of everything that is both good and bad out there.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

So the obvious question I have to ask now is, does this mean a $10 pedal out of china can sound just as good or better than a $300 pedal made in North America?

Kudos to Tapestry by the way


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Apparently, LOL. 




GuitarsCanada said:


> So the obvious question I have to ask now is, does this mean a $10 pedal out of china can sound just as good or better than a $300 pedal made in North America?
> 
> Kudos to Tapestry by the way


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

GuitarsCanada said:


> So the obvious question I have to ask now is, does this mean a $10 pedal out of china can sound just as good or better than a $300 pedal made in North America?


Here's where it started (innocently enough). freestompboxes.org &bull; View topic - Freekish Blues- Alpha Drive

It then hit TGP, HC and TDPRI amongst others. The allegations became fierce and the photo evidence damaging. We did our own investigation by opening up several pedals from this manufacturer. If you have 3 hours to kill you can read everything online in the above forums.

We felt it best to cut the line loose and contact everyone who had bought or ordered from us to allow them to cancel, return or keep it at a lower price with a refund of the difference.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Has there been any official response to date from Freakish Blues?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Not that I've seen and no mention of anything on their web page.



GuitarsCanada said:


> Has there been any official response to date from Freakish Blues?


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Has there been any official response to date from Freakish Blues?


With all the money they made they are probably engaging an image manager to calm everyone down and keep their head out of the water. They are probably trying to buy Joyo Pedals to shut them up...Or they are already hidding in Mexico!


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

Ti-Ron said:


> With all the money they made they are probably engaging an image manager to calm everyone down and keep their head out of the water. They are probably trying to buy Joyo Pedals to shut them up...Or they are already hidding in Mexico!


No image manager could salvage what that owner has created. We were actually threatened by the owner to stop posting our opinion on TGP and FSB. The threads are locked on TGP but still readable if you want to follow the story.

The owner actually said to me by phone 3 days ago that by stating his pedals were "made in a basement" did not imply made in the USA.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Unbelievable, but then again, maybe not.




tapestrymusic said:


> No image manager could salvage what that owner has created. We were actually threatened by the owner to stop posting our opinion on TGP and FSB. The threads are locked on TGP but still readable if you want to follow the story.
> 
> The owner actually said to me by phone 3 days ago that by stating his pedals were "made in a basement" did not imply made in the USA.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*Caroline Wave Cannon*

Well since I can't seem to use our old thread to do updates I'll use the one that Dave started.

We are now a dealer for the Wave Cannon. Our first 4 are on the way and 2 are spoken for already. We're going to do another order next week-if you want to get on board, let me know: [email protected]

In the meantime here's the link to it on our site and Caroline Guitar.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*July 2011*

*Greetings from western Canada...*


We just became dealers for JHS Pedals and the Caroline Guitar Wave Cannon! They're on their way...
More Badgerplex (and the AC version) back in stock next week
Our first PWE Event Horizon will be here soon
New batch of Sheptone pickups here next week (20 sets coming)
5 Carl Martin Plexitones just arrived
The new Fryette Memphis head is here (sold 8/10) and the SAS Tube Distortion (we have 4) in-stock now
New order of Divine Noise cables just arrived
Empress ParaEq are back in stock
3 Cordoba GK Studio Negra in-stock now
And for the month of July we're throwing in the tax on any in-stock Fender or Blackstar products
Toll Free (Canada/USA): 1-888-347-7480
Tapestry Music


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*In and incoming - August 2011*


Two-Rock Cabs have arrived (going quick!) We are ordering Two-Rock heads weekly (there's a 6 week wait) so get on board if you want anything from Two-Rock. Amazing amps (and cabs!)
Fryette S.A.S. pedals have arrived! Include 12V adapters.
Badgerplex Vintage and ACs are in
4 GasFX Drive Thru just shipped from the UK. One on hold.
Black Cat Bee Buzz - we have 4 in-stock in different colours. And Black Cat Mini Trems are back in stock.
Caroline Wave Cannons act fast-one left!! Next batch in 4 weeks.
JHS pedals have arrived-live on our website
We have flown through our stock of G-Lab. On the boards of Joe Bonamassa, Joe Perry, Robben Ford. More in by end of August.
Over 20 different sets of Sheptone pickups in-stock as of this week.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*Blackstar HT-1R SALE*

Looking around the shop today and realized we have six Blackstar HT1-R heads that need homes! So to entice you to grab one we're giving a $30 coupon to GC members during the month of August. Use coupon code GC2011 at checkout, save 30 bucks and get free shipping in Canada! Coupon expires once they're gone or we get to the 31st.

Blackstar HT-1R Head


----------



## Todd68 (Mar 7, 2008)

I got my Bolin Fuzz from Tapestry a few months back. Great service. I will buy again without question. Thanks guys.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the business Todd!



Todd68 said:


> I got my Bolin Fuzz from Tapestry a few months back. Great service. I will buy again without question. Thanks guys.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*September Arrivals*

*New gear now in-stock:*
Eventide Space
Black Arts Pharaoh
Black Arts LSTR
Carl Martin Pro Power
Splawn Street Rod Head and 212 Cab in Ivory Tolex (gorgeous)
Sterling by Music Man Guitars. We have the AX30, AX40, JP100, JP60, Ray34, SB14, Silo30

*Back in-stock:*
Sweet Sound Mojo and Ultra Vibe
MI Audio Crunch Box and Blues Pro
Effectrode Tube Drive and Compressor
Carl Martin Plexitone
Divine Noise Cables
Caroline Wave Cannon
Cordoba Studio Negra
Cort Earth Grand
Ibanez AF95
Essential Sound Power Cords
Vovox Sonorus Cables
*
On its way:*
Jackson Ampworks Britain 4.0 heads and combos plus Atlantic 3.0 head and 112, 212 cabs
More Two-Rock heads and cabs
Pigtronix Effects

Call Andre toll free 1-888-347-7480 for more info!

www.tapestrymusic.com


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Do you still have the Street Rod head and cab and if so, can you pm me the price? Also, do you do special orders for a street rod combo?


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

PM sent....


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*Arrivals October 15th*

_*Just in the door...*_

Two Rock Gain Master 35 Heads (2)
Two Rock Custom Reverb v3 100W SOLD
Splawn Nitro (black)
Splawn Quick Rod (black)
Splawn Street Rod (black)
JHS Blender
JHS Bun Runner
JHS Mini Bomb
JHS Mini Foot Fuzz
Eventide Space
Divine Noise Cables
Eastman E10 Dreadnaught & OM acoustics
Cort 6 String banjo
Cort L100P Parlour
Cort Cedar Grand

www.tapestrymusic.com


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

Like us on Facebook to get all the up to date info on what's coming in and what's on sale!


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*New arrivals November 1st:*

Jackson Atlantic 3.0 and 212 cab
Wampler SLOstortion
Catalinbread CB30
Catalinbread Naga Viper
Cordoba Fusion 14 Jet
JHS Warble-Tron
JHS Double Barrel
JHS Bun Runner
Moollon Chorus
Moollon Class A Boost
Moollon Delay
Moollon Fuzz 14
Earthquaker Dispatch Master


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

At long last, our Jackson AmpWorks shipment arrived today! 2 x Britain 4.0 heads, 1 x Britain 4.0 combo, 2 x 112 cabs (1 w/Vintage 30/1 + w/Alnico Gold), 1 x Atlantic 3.0 head, 1 x Atlantic 3.0 combo. There's been a waiting list so give us a shout if you're interested in anything and we'll let you know what's available.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

A beautiful Eastman AR503CE just arrived. *SOLD*. We have a AR403CE available now.


----------



## pickslide (May 9, 2006)

Just want to say that I had a really good transaction with Tapestry this week. Found a pedal on their site that was on sale (good price!), called them up, paid over the phone and then boom not 1 hour later I had a tracking confirmation email from Canada Post. Pedal arrived 2 days later. Shipping cost was very reasonable for 2 day delivery. I would buy from you guys again in a heartbeat.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

pickslide said:


> Just want to say that I had a really good transaction with Tapestry this week. Found a pedal on their site that was on sale (good price!), called them up, paid over the phone and then boom not 1 hour later I had a tracking confirmation email from Canada Post. Pedal arrived 2 days later. Shipping cost was very reasonable for 2 day delivery. I would buy from you guys again in a heartbeat.


 Thanks for your business and support of Canadian independent music stores!


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome online store. When I come to White Rock this summer I'm going to spend some time trying out the Splawn amps and perhaps a Two Rock. I have a friend who lives in North Van who loves your shop.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

Thanks for the kind comments SD! After coming back from NAMM this year and chatting with various manufacturer reps it is becoming rapidly apparent that independent retailers across Canada (not just us) really need the support of their community. We're heading to a cookie cutter/big box mentality in this country to the point where soon you will be limited to the selection of what the store decides it will carry and not what you may be looking for. So your choice will be online or hopefully your local mom and pop. We listen to our customers and follow the various forums so when we see a demand or pattern develop on a certain product, we'll certainly consider it. Many of the effects and amps we carry are a direct result of customer recommendations. So talk to the stores in your community and see what they say. If it's a no go, you can always try us and we'll see if it's possible. And thanks for the business!


----------



## seadonkey (Feb 9, 2008)

It funny, I was just talking to my friend in North Van yesterday as weve got tickets to Van Halen in May. He wants me to come to town a few days early so he can take me out to your shop. Visiting your store is now part of my pre-planned Vacation Itinerary.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

seadonkey said:


> It funny, I was just talking to my friend in North Van yesterday as weve got tickets to Van Halen in May. He wants me to come to town a few days early so he can take me out to your shop. Visiting your store is now part of my pre-planned Vacation Itinerary.


That's awesome! Make sure you stay for lunch out here or at least head down to the beach (5 mins from the shop). And give Andre a heads up if you have any questions or want to make sure he's here that day (off Mondays). Toll free 1-888-347-7480.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

New stuff in this week:

Jet City: Pedals, JCA22H, JCA24s+ cab, Jetstream ISO Cab
Laney: All the Cub amps and LA35C Acoustic
Badger: Schism and Badgerplex
Cordoba: C10 and F10
Divine Noise cables: everything available now in stock
Ibanez: Artcore AGR73T-TSW
Eventide: Power Factors and Pitch Factors
Fender: 60th Anniversary Tele, American Deluxe Strat V Neck
Fulltone: Soul Bender, OCD, Plimsoul, Mini Deja Vibe
Simon & Patrick: Showcase Dreadnought and Folk
Keeley: 4 Knob Compressors and Luna OD
Peterson: Guitar and Bass MIDI Converters
Wampler: Ego, Plextortion, Plexidrive, Ecstasy


----------



## Samsquantch (Mar 5, 2009)

I spend way too much time ogling the gear on your site...


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

You should see what they have in their showroom and sound room ready to plug in for you...


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*New Gear*

Here's what's arrived so far in April:

1976 Gibson Firebird Bicentennial (Trade In) MINT
Koch Multi Tone Head and matching 412 (Trade In) MINT
Eastman AR503CE Archtop
Eastman AR805CE Archtop
Eastman AR810CE Archtop
Eastman E20D Acoustic
G2D Creamtone and Classic OD
JHS Panther Delay, Banana Boost, Mini Bomb
Pigtronix Class A and FAT
G-Lab Wowee Wah, DR-3 Reverb
Yamaha THR10 Amplifier


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

New gear in this week: Two Rock Exo15 Cabs to go with the Exo15 heads, Two Rock Studio Pro 35 combo, Black Arts Pharaohs, Fender Jim Root Tele, Fender Elvis Kingman, Acoustasonic 100 and 150, Blackstar Mini Stack, Club40, Studio 20 Head and Combo, Jet City JCA100HDM and JCA2212 Combo, Yamaha THR10. Whew!


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*New gear of note in since last time:*
Kingsley Deluxe 50 head and 212 (trade-2 months old, mint), Cordoba Guilele CE, Eventide Powerfactor, Heil USBQ Mic Preamp, Gretsch G3500 Rancher Folk, Goodsell Valpreaux 21, Goodsell Super17, Pigtronix Philosopher's Tone, Pigtronix EXP Dual Expression, Fender Blues Junior III Limited Edition Gold/Wheat, Stone Deaf FX Parametric Distortion.


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

Just arrived today: the new MI Audio Megalith Delta

MI Audio Megalith Delta Hi Gain Distortion

We have a good quantity available.


----------



## doriangrey (Mar 29, 2011)

A Kingsley Deluxe 50 head? As in Simon Kingsley in Maple Ridge?


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

doriangrey said:


> A Kingsley Deluxe 50 head? As in Simon Kingsley in Maple Ridge?


Yep! In pretty much new condition with matching cab and covers: $3000


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*New arrivals this week:*

Eastman AC622CE
Eastman AC420CE
Eastman AC320CE
Eastman E10D
Eastman AR805CE
Godin 5th Avenue CW Kingpin II (trade)
Wren and Cuff Box of War, Tri-Pie 70, Your Face '60, Your Face '70
3Leaf Proton Envelope Filter, PWNZOR Compressor, Wonderlove Envelope Filter
Crowther Hot Cakes back in stock


*Coming in mid-October:*
Wizard Modern Classic 50
Wizard Vintage Classic 50
plus Wizard 412 and 212 cabs
Eastman T184MX in Classic and Sunburst finish
[SIZE=+2]
[/SIZE]


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*Wizard Amps*

We are now an authorized dealer for Wizard Amplification! Our first order has arrived and here's a link with more info:

www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=10151271423431800&set=a.354505351799.190577.299323041799&type=1&theater


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Great stuff on your site and great guyz to deal with!
pss... is that EJ Strat in two tone sunburst will be avaible online soon? :bullbeg:


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*New arrivals this week:*

Moollon Effects Contempo Series 
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20_26_207

Voodoo Lab 4x4 Power Supplies (6 at the border, in the shop Saturday) and we'll have 6 more Giggitys then.
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20_26_132&product_id=2852

Bogner Pedals 
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20_26_322

Gretsch Clarophone Banjo Uke
www.gretschguitars.com/products/index.php?partno=2730010521

LOXX Strap Locks (Nickel, Chrome, Black, Gold)
www.loxxusa.com

Plus Tone Pros Bridges and Kluson Tuners, two Yamaha THR10 amps, two Blackstar HTV-212 cabs. 

Walrus Audio pedals will be here early next week
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20_26_323

And we are hosting a Pigtronix clinic with Vancouver guitarist Marc Wild on Tuesday November 27th.
Info here: www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=information/information&information_id=17


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

*New arrivals December 2012*

*New gear this week and in December...*

*Pigtronix Infinity Looper*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=infinity&product_id=2828
*Voodoo Lab Mondo Power Supply*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=mondo&product_id=2861
*BSM Pedals*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/search&filter_name=bsm
*Cordoba Fusion 14 Maple*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=fusion&product_id=180
*Eastman Guitars*
AC120, AC220, AC320, AC420, AC420CE, E10D, E10OM, E15SS, MD515 Mandolin, MD815 Mandolin, T386BK Thinline
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=18_65_64
*Fender Thinline Super Deluxe Tele Black*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=0251600506&product_id=2919
*Fulltone Secret Freq*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=secret&product_id=2772
*Blackstar HT-5 Anniversary*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&filter_name=anniversary&product_id=2900
*PWE Event Horizon 3 Amplifier*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20_41_87_244&product_id=2171
*Xotic SP Compressor*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/product&path=20_26_46&product_id=2839
*Walrus Audio Effects*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20_26_323
*Wampler Decibel+* and *Faux Tape Echo* *with Tap*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20_26_84
*Yamaha THR10, THR10C, THR10X Amplifiers*
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=20_41_87_271
*Check out our Boxing Week deals*:
www.tapestrymusic.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=222


----------

